# Front-tying bra for my elderly mother?



## nolo77 (16 Mar 2008)

Could anyone suggest where I could find a selection of front-tying bras for my elderly mother who is finding hard to manage the standard ones. Tried googling for one without much success. Cork or Limerick shops preferrably, although we could be tempted to make an overnight trip to Dublin if necessary!


----------



## agapanthus (16 Mar 2008)

Dont know if its any use but I saw an ad for one yesterday in the tv mag that came with the Saturday Daily Mirror, just found it in the recycling pile and it is a UK mail order company, dont know if they mail to Ireland but address is www.windsorproducts.com - called the Comfort Bra


----------



## gnubbit (16 Mar 2008)

Another option might be the vest type or cropped tops that you can pull over your head.  Dunnes used to do them, not sure if they still do.  You could also try M&S and Sloggi (stocked all over) When an elderly relative of mine became disabled these worked really well for her.


----------



## phoenix (16 Mar 2008)

Another website for you

http://www.figleaves.com/uk/nsf/qwiser.asp?term=underwear%20and%20bras&src=GOIR2230527

phoenix


----------



## Sue Ellen (16 Mar 2008)

I heard somebody with either a shoulder or arm injury mention that they had to leave their bra fastened and put it on over their head as they could not fasten it at the back.  Is your Mother able to do this instead?  

She could also possibly just fasten it at the front, move the fastening to the back and then slot the straps over her shoulders.


----------



## agapanthus (16 Mar 2008)

Must admit that is way I have always tied mine, at the front, then twist it around, to the great amusement of a former partner who thought it was a very odd way to do it.  I thought everyone did it that way, its much easier!


----------



## truthseeker (17 Mar 2008)

agapanthus said:


> Must admit that is way I have always tied mine, at the front, then twist it around, to the great amusement of a former partner who thought it was a very odd way to do it.  I thought everyone did it that way, its much easier!



me too - you mean some people do it behind their backs?

Some sports bras are front closing, try Nike website or local sports shops.


----------



## A_b (17 Mar 2008)

have got some in the US before in Century21. If someone is going to the US, they are very popular there and would be easy to pick up


----------



## shesells (17 Mar 2008)

Front fastening bras are much more fiddly and awkward to fasten than regular bras in my experience. I would take the advice above re fastening at the front and twisting round.


----------



## nolo77 (18 Mar 2008)

Thanks to everyone who took the trouble to respond.  I think, M & S will be my first port of call. I'm slow to buy online as I feel you should be fitted for a bra before you buy. I'm going to Boston for four days in the summer and might chance buying one in Century 21. Of course, if as Shesells says, front-tying ones are more fiddly, then my mother may have to stick with the standard ones and learn to tie them in front first. She is in her eighties and has arthritis in her hands.  Anyway, thanks again for all the advice.   Nolo77.


----------



## truthseeker (19 Mar 2008)

nolo77 said:


> Thanks to everyone who took the trouble to respond. I think, M & S will be my first port of call. I'm slow to buy online as I feel you should be fitted for a bra before you buy. I'm going to Boston for four days in the summer and might chance buying one in Century 21. Of course, if as Shesells says, front-tying ones are more fiddly, then my mother may have to stick with the standard ones and learn to tie them in front first. She is in her eighties and has arthritis in her hands. Anyway, thanks again for all the advice. Nolo77.


 
There are such a thing as arthritis bras - check out this link:
http://www.laurensilva.com/arthritis_bras_s/650.htm

I know you dont want to order online but perhaps assist ireland could source a stockist for you see this link:
http://www.assistireland.ie/index.asp?locID=181&docID=6535


----------



## ney001 (19 Mar 2008)

nolo77 said:


> Thanks to everyone who took the trouble to respond.  I think, M & S will be my first port of call. I'm slow to buy online as I feel you should be fitted for a bra before you buy. I'm going to Boston for four days in the summer and might chance buying one in Century 21. Of course, if as Shesells says, front-tying ones are more fiddly, then my mother may have to stick with the standard ones and learn to tie them in front first. She is in her eighties and has arthritis in her hands.  Anyway, thanks again for all the advice.   Nolo77.



could you try one of the maternity bras open and close at the front?


----------



## nolo77 (19 Mar 2008)

Thanks for those two links, truthseeker. I phoned Assist Ireland and got a phone number for a dublin supplier. Ney001, thanks for your suggestion. I suspect a maternity bra might be too big (in the cup) for her - but then again - maybe not. 

Anyway, armed with all your wonderful suggestions, I'm ready to go shopping next week. Thanks again.


----------



## truthseeker (19 Mar 2008)

hope it works out for you - arthritis is terrible and any little comfort is a big help - youre very good to your mum taking such an interest in the little things that make life easier - well done to you.


----------



## gnubbit (19 Mar 2008)

Best of luck with the shopping.  What I always did was buy a few different sizes/styles for my relative to try on at home.  Then I returned whatever didn't fit.  When I explained the situation, shops were very accommodating.  In particular, M&S have fantastic customer service and returns policy so often ended up shopping there.


----------



## SymonSays (3 Sep 2011)

this company stocks a range of bras for the elderly - Carr and Westley. Mail order too so you don't need to leave the house.

Hope you find a suitable product


----------

